
New Level 7 Hash Function: Prvhash - aleksv
https://github.com/avaneev/prvhash
======
jepler
What are the "levels" of hash functions?

~~~
aleksv
There are 1-5 levels. Level 7 is a marketing trick.

------
aleksv
PRVHASH is a hash function that generates a pseudo-random number sequence
derived from the message. Resulting hashes closely follow normal distribution
of bit frequency. PRVHASH is conceptually similar to keccak scheme, but is a
completely different implementation of this concept.

PRVHASH can generate 32- to unlimited-bit hashes, yielding hashes of roughly
equal quality independent of the chosen hash length. PRVHASH is based on
64-bit math. Hashes beyond 256-bits still require extensive testing, but, for
example, any 32-bit element extracted from 512- or 2048-bit resulting hash is
as collision resistant as just a 32-bit hash. The use of the function beyond
512-bit hashes is easily possible, but has to be statistically tested. The
extension of the hash function to 128-bit math also works well: this increases
its properties exponentially.

------
rurban
You can see its properties here
[https://github.com/rurban/smhasher](https://github.com/rurban/smhasher)

Passes all smhasher tests for a tiny size (157 byte on x64), but slow as every
more secure hash. I would put it as alternative to people using siphash.
Personally I see no use case for siphash at all. Slow, big, insecure, easily
brute forcable.

------
brodouevencode
I cannot look at this name and not want to pronounce it as "perv-hash"

~~~
aleksv
This is excellent! (not in "pervert" sense). "pervee" is "first" in Russian.

